# Ozona tx



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

Anyone hunt this area? Just curious what to expect or what size deer I can expect. We are hunting a place 30 miles southwest of ozona and 30 from sonora


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*ozona tx*

I have hunted El Dorado area low fenced places, decent deer, good sized bodies. Good hunting area, lots of deer, need to feed year round to keep them coming. Lots of turkey north of you as well. Good luck !


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just did a doe hunt a few weeks back in Ozona. Property only fenced on 3 sides but are fed year round. Saw more bucks than doe's, some black bucks, antelopes as well. Will definitely go back this next season, great potential.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*West*

Hunted out there in 80s..Plenty Game ,but fst few weeks of season was always slow..When it got cold and nasty last week of Nov and fst couple in Dec..It was overun with deer


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

I hunt out there now expect it to be really cold and windy. These are the average we have seen so far 120 -40s


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I hunted out there a couple of season many years ago. Saw a few really nice deer and really enjoyed it. Not as many as the hill country and more than down in south Texas.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

We lease 20 miles passed ozona off of ih10 and have been on it for 4 yrs. the deer are smaller than south tx where i grew up but the change of terrain is nice and there are some nice ones out there. Our lease is loaded with deer but it has not been managed so there are also alot of spikes and culls. We do have excellent dove, turkey, quail,catalina goat, javi,and even some auodad. I have really enjoyed it. No hogs where we are though. Maybe too dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are a few pics from this yr. thats my first bow buck i am holding.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

More




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

